

Testing at the speed and scale of Google - mattyb
http://google-engtools.blogspot.com/2011/06/testing-at-speed-and-scale-of-google.html

======
stanleydrew
Seems like creating and maintaining the dependency graph could be error-prone.
If it's a manual process then it can't be very fine-grained, which you would
want more of for maximum efficiency.

~~~
nostrademons
You have to maintain the dependency graph anyway to build the system. And no,
maintaining the dependency graph is not _entirely_ manual.

